# Animal Rescue Videos/Articles Thread



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't think we have such a thread on this forum? 

Life can be cruel, vicious and outright harsh. And because of all the negative aspects out there it could be easy to get affected by it and for that matter, lost in it. But it's not all bad. In fact.. There is a lot of good being done out there that should be acknowledged. An act of kindness towards the member of another species should be acknowledged for what it is. To act as examples on how we are to treat each other and other species. We are all in this thing called existence together, so it is important to understand that we should try and coexist as much as possible.

This thread in particular is dedicated for the acts of kindness that people do towards animals, be it rescue to nursing them back to health and releasing them back into the wild if possible. I believe it is our duty and responsibility as the most intelligent species on Earth to take care of other species that are less intelligent than us, and to treat them with the kindness and respect that they deserve.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 21, 2020)

i'm all for rescuing animals but as a former wildlife conservationist i cannot stress this enough.

RESCUE THE HERBIVORES DAMMIT!


----------



## kittyfuzz (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## kittyfuzz (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2021)




----------

